

Supported Features - mindaugas
http://xkcd.com/619/

======
ilyak
Flash plugin isn't developed by kernel developers. So why?

Other than that, it's 3/5 funny.

~~~
Rickasaurus
It's more of a poke at Linux users in general than the kernel development
team. The lack of flash and video codec support are one of the main reasons
the predicted "Linux on the Desktop" revolution never happened. At the same
time, I don't understand why Adobe won't back Linux as it's in their best
interest to weaken Microsoft.

